# Overchecks and Sidechecks? Need a bit of advice!



## draftgrl

With our team of percherons, we used the side ones (that attach to the bit) and of course hung them over the hames, but they NEVER did anything, just hung there loosly. Unless of course the horses really put there heads down below their knees. 

If you plan on riding your horse as well, I probably wouldn't use them, or if so very loosly, like you said, it could deaden the effect when you want to ride.

Granted I really dont have a whole lot of experience in this, (riding and driving the same horse) and could be completly wrong. Its' just my opinon though. 

Good luck, have fun!!!


----------



## draftgrl

Ok, so I just now realized you have mini's lol!! Sorry! Forget what I said about the riding and driving part. I really don't have any experience with minature horses. Other then they can be brats lol!! JK

But again....Have fun! Would be great to see some pics of you driving when its all gets put together!!


----------



## Endiku

haha, yeah- I don't think she would be too pleased if I rode her XD

I'll probably just introduce her to the cart without check reins, and if I feel like she needs them or we compete later on, I'll think about adding them on. Thanks!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_If you use an overcheck, you can lengthen it so that it really isnt giving her any resistance, then slowly "tighten" it over a period of time, until it is at an appropriate spot...not too tight, but not too loose._

_When you use an overcheck or side check, it is to keep the horse from lowering its head past a certain point._

_Found this article doing a web search: http://www.horsechannel.com/media/h...ference-between-side-check-overcheck.aspx.pdf_

_Not saying a I believe or condone the message, but did find it interesting._


----------



## draftgrl

Not a problem, and how you're going to work it is exactly how I would. If theres no problem, why fix it?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I would not use either check. If one *must* be used, say for a cronic grass eater, only use a side check and only to keep the equines head from going down, NEVER to hold it up. An over check* can* be an instrument of torture, when used improperly.

While some breed shows require an over check, the American Driving Society prohibits it.

Image Detail for - http://www.horsechannel.com/images/horse-expert-images/Overcheck_225.jpg

I use a side check when I show my draft, only to add some bling.
As you can see in this photo it is very loose and doesn't really do anything. In this photo the harness maker asked me to send a photo for their catalog showing their harness on Sam. When I show or in a parade I do not use the martingale as it ia a piece of junk. It is their only for the harness maker.

Smuckers Harness Shop: Leather Draft Horse Show Harness


----------



## Saddlebag

Unless you plan on showing..... I fastened the overcheck as loose as possible to allow head freedom but not enough to be tempted to graze.


----------



## churumbeque

Endiku said:


> Sour is ground driving well, and I'm about to introduce blinders to her (oh boy!) in the next week or so, then hook her up to the cart with the help of our trainer in the spring when she turns four. What I'm wondering though, is what your opinion is on check reins.
> 
> All three of the miniatures that are trained to drive at our barn wear one, but I'm wondering if they're really necessary? From what I understand, overchecks attach to the top of the bridle, and sidechecks attach to the bit. Wouldn't the sidechecks deaden them to pressure on the reins a bit, and teach them to lean on it? What are the pros and cons of check reins?
> 
> If I do use check reins, which of the two should I use, and should I introduce them while ground driving or after she's already pulling well?


 Both styles attach to the bit.


----------



## Endiku

thank you everyone for the information. I've never had problems with Sour attempting to eat on the go, or getting distracted by grass, so I doubt I'll need them. I'd rather keep this as simple as possible ;D


----------



## VelvetsAB

churumbeque said:


> Both styles attach to the bit.


_Not neccessarily. An overcheck can go under the chin with a leather strap or with a chin chain._

_If you are using an overcheck bit, then yes it would attach to a bit, but I doubt a mini horse would need something like that._


----------



## churumbeque

VelvetsAB said:


> _Not neccessarily. An overcheck can go under the chin with a leather strap or with a chin chain._
> 
> _If you are using an overcheck bit, then yes it would attach to a bit, but I doubt a mini horse would need something like that._


 In driving I have only seen them attached to the bit. Looked on line and couldn't find any info on anything else.


----------

